# Powertech SSW vs PFS4



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Currdog said:


> Looking for opinions on Powertech ssw 4blade vs a pfs4 I’m looking for shallow water holeshot speed is not a factor boat is a 1860 flat bottom jonboat with a tunnel and 70hp Johnson


What is ur current prop n rpm now?


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

Currently I’m running a 4blade turning point swept clever 13-1/4x17 I’m getting 5400 with moderate trim and can hit 6000 with excessive trim And 29-30 mph I’m looking for a shallow water hole shot prop don’t really care about speed


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have d similar 18x60 flat boat wit f70la yamaha 4stk 6000 38gps light pt scd3 15" on 4" jack.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

3 blades are where it’s at!


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

that’s the route I’m going sww3 13.50x14 is the prop Prop Gods over here in Florida suggested order will be placed tomorrow


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Currdog said:


> that’s the route I’m going sww3 13.50x14 is the prop Prop Gods over here in Florida suggested order will be placed tomorrow


Give us performance numbers please!


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

Tested the prop today I went with the 15 pitch motor is mounted with tip of bobs nose cone at the top of the tunnel there was some prop slipping until tunnel was primed hammer down the prop grab like no other prop I’ve had but 5100 rpm was the best I got boat porpoise with any trim 20lbs of water pressure not sure what my best mph was I didn’t have a gps with me any suggestions if a cavitation plate would help with holeshot


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Currdog said:


> Tested the prop today I went with the 15 pitch motor is mounted with tip of bobs nose cone at the top of the tunnel there was some prop slipping until tunnel was primed hammer down the prop grab like no other prop I’ve had but 5100 rpm was the best I got boat porpoise with any trim 20lbs of water pressure not sure what my best mph was I didn’t have a gps with me any suggestions if a cavitation plate would help with holeshot


Don’t hesitate to try the 4-blade PFS if you need a bit more holeshot super skinny, or if you need to lift the stern.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I had to add 12x8 fixed trim tabs to stop porpoise issues, n adjust angles few times to get it trimmed. Still too much pitch with prop, need to be 5600 / 6000.


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m going to drop down to a 14pitch see if I can get the rpm’s up I’m thinking of a cougar marine cavitation plate how much do these plates help


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I still don’t understand why you guys don’t confide in a prop guy instead of dicking around testing 3-4 props and ending up with mediocre results. A good one will get you the right prop usually the first shot and then fine tune to get maximum efficiency.


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

Not all of us want to go to jack foreman and there’s only thousands of different prop shops out there finding a good one is trial and error in its self


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Currdog said:


> Not all of us want to go to jack foreman and there’s only thousands of different prop shops out there finding a good one is trial and error in its self


Who said anything about Foreman? All I’m saying is you could narrow down props to try if you talked to a local prop shop if they have any around your area.


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

I understand what your saying but if you ask anybody on any of these microskiff,2cool fishing etc they all point to foreman props over here in FL any prop shop I’ve dealt with look at you a little funny when you say anything about triple cup or excessive engine height they don’t specialize in the extreme shallow water props and I would like to deal local (FL) I went with Powertech because about all prop shops can work on them it take a more specific prop guy to work on the custom props Foreman,Baumann etc if anyone can point the way to a prop shop in FL that is very knowledgeable about tunnel skiff prop sent the info please


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Since you brought it up again...There’s a reason Foreman comes up when people ask about propping a tunnel hull. He also sells stock Powertech props and believe it or not he designed several of the props they sell as “shelf props”. I’ve been to Florida, re-rigged boats bought there and know why they look funny when you mention triple cupped props or raising the motor high. It’s because (from what I’ve seen) they don’t know Jack about properly rigging a tunnel hull to run the way it was intended. 
Sorry I chimed in and tried to help. I’ll leave you to your run-on sentences and search for the perfect shelf prop.


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

That’s probably the best reply you’ve given now back to my question does anybody have any experiences with a cougar marine cavitation plate?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

U said u were having porpoise issues?


----------



## Currdog (Oct 31, 2019)

Yes there was a good amount of porpoising with any amount of trim


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Trim tabs? I had to add to my flat, 8x12 n gradually adjust angles.


----------

